# What do you think of this?***Pedigree Added***



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm thinking about this doe who for sale. This a top-show quality Nubian doe, I know her udder is fabulous, I'm just trying to learn the udder "parts". :greengrin: Please tell me what you think! She has GREAT lines too.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

Ummm, can you get a picture from the side, and then one from a little farther back from the rear, so we can see the distance from her vulva to her udder? Also is this doe a FF, 2nd freshener, etc?
That will help those of us that are learning too!

Have you milked her? She looks like she would milk down to nothing (really deflate), I like that in a milker.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

get a pic of the front and side. that will tell you if the udder is well attached and smooth.

also heres something to help you learn..the parts


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

yes... I agree ...get some other pics of her... so our experts can give you more detail.....in there findings.... :wink: 


> get a pic of the front and side. that will tell you if the udder is well attached and smooth.
> 
> also heres something to help you learn..the parts


 that is very helpful Katrina..I bet she will appreciate that.....great job....and thank you... :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

Thank you, Katrina! :hug: That was VERY helpful!!!



grandmajo said:


> Ummm, can you get a picture from the side, and then one from a little farther back from the rear, so we can see the distance from her vulva to her udder? Also is this doe a FF, 2nd freshener, etc?
> That will help those of us that are learning too!
> 
> Have you milked her? She looks like she would milk down to nothing (really deflate), I like that in a milker.


I requested the side pic and a further back pic too. :greengrin: I haven't milked her yet,as I haven't seen her yet in person. I think she is a second freshener...I'll ask 

From what you can see in the picture, what do you think?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

From what I can tell, nice plumb teats, large too. Nice medial and a wide attachment.....her capacity could get better with each freshening.

If she would improve your herd and she is a goat that you would enjoy milking, then I would go for her.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

A picture from the side that shows he whole body too would be good. I have seen does with good udders but poor bodies. Remember the mammery is only thirty five points.
beth


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

The lady is sending me more pictures, but here is the doe as a junior doe in 2006.










(She has great ears!!! :greengrin: ) I really like her!!  What do you think?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

she is very pretty.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

very nice!! and those ears!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

Thanks!!  What do you think of her confirmation?


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

Anyone have comments about her confirmation? :shrug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

here is my 'evaluation' (warning, dont know too much about dairy)

good rear leg angulation, good straight legs, level and very feminine, sharp withers, great head and ears, and is showing like she'll get that beautiful wedge shape with age and future freshenings.

:thumb:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

Well I'm still not the best at judging, but I am getting better. :wink:

Stong points:
Good breed character, nice long neck, level back, strong feet and legs, and good teat size and shape.

Weak points:
She could use a more level, longer rump, she could be a bit longer bodied overall, better set to the rear legs, and I would like to see more width to that rear udder(I can't see the height) and more correct placement of the teats.

I would deffinitely want to see a side profile of her milking...and a foreudder pic.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?*



Dover Farms said:


> Well I'm still not the best at judging, but I am getting better. :wink:
> 
> I would deffinitely want to see a side profile of her milking...and a foreudder pic.


Thank you very much!!! :hug: I getting the other pictures soon...I'll post them as soon a I get them! :greengrin:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

I think she is very dairy and has good general appearance, strong feet, nice legs, very strong topline and nice shoulders, I think she has nice angulation overall, and she is very feminine with good breed character. For her udder, I think it is wide(can't say high without a farther rear pic) with good teat size although the placement is wide, and she has a nice MSL.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

She a very dairy looking doe, I think her ears are awesome, her feet are very strong too...no fallen pasterns there!
She could benefit from a longer level rump, but she is not too bad at all. :thumbup:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

Thank you, Liz & Sarah!! :greengrin: Here is a picture of her unclipped this year. She is a second freshener.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: What do you think of this?*

very nice.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****



toth boer goats said:


> very nice.... :wink: :greengrin:


Thanks, Pam! :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

She looks pretty decent. Could deffinitely use more capacity, though. Also, her forelegs don't look as straight in that pic as they did when she was a kid. My next question is...what does her pedigree look like?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

The first thing i noticed in her jr. picture is her rear leg angulation definatly needed improvement. She has definatly grown into them. The angulation has much improved with age. I would like to see her teats placed better but they are a nice size and shape. she has beautiful breed character. Very long and dairy and smoothly blended. She definatly needs to mature some. She is a very leggy doe and the immaturity shows.
beth


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****



Dover Farms said:


> My next question is...what does her pedigree look like?


I think she goes back to 'Frosty Marvin'. I'll post the pedigree as soon as she emails it. :greengrin:



sparks879 said:


> She is a very leggy doe and the immaturity shows.
> beth


Thanks Beth! :hug: I also noticed her being a little leggy.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

Okay...I'll be waiting. :greengrin: (I like looking at pedigrees) Most Nubians go back to Marvin anymore.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

Leggy can be a very good thing. She probably mature to be a large doe. Some does take the full four years to really ome into their own. You might not see much until then. The two things i really would like to see improved on her would be a longer foreudder, which may or may not come with age and more freshenings, and her pasturns are a little weak. She may just need a little selinium, but when you go to breed her i would try and find a buck that has good strong pasturns. tight toes and straight legs. 
beth


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

I should have her pedigree by Tuesday or Wednesday...Just thought I'd let you know...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

Over all she is a pretty doe  It could be shadows but there is something I dont like about how her shoulders blend into her neck (but you would have to see her move to to really tell) but she has a very nice long elegant neck and shows good diary character with decent body capacity for a 2yo (nubians take about 4 years to mature as a general rule). Some one else mentioned the front legs too, I also noticed they do look a little crooked in this photo. She has beautiful ears but doesnt show very good breed character in her face, its a little flat, could use a little more depth to the roman nose. And I would have to agree with the wide teat placement but certainly not a bad udder. 
If the price is right and she is an improvement to your herd make it a go!


----------



## AlecBGreen (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

Notice how the teats point forward? Is it ideal for them to hang straight down? Will they change when she is in milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

The teat placement does change with a full vs a slack udder...them pointing forward a bit sometimes will be due to the rear attachments or being "empty".....the higher the capacity and the fuller the udder is will bring the teats into a more downward position provided the medial is good. It all works together to get the ideal udder :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: What do you think of this?***Side Pic Added****

Well, I finally have the pedigree...  Let me know what you think!!! 

J2K CAPRAIO SHOWTIME
DOB: 3/6/2006 - N1366749

Sire's Sire: Iron-Owl Bobcat MTS (2-03 88 VEE)
SIRE: IRON-OWL PBV ADAJO (1-05 88 EV+)
Sire's Dam: SGCH Iron-Owl TPPGM Pollywog (91 EEEE)
Dam's Sire: Little-Bic's Zoe (5-05 88 VEV)
DAM: J2K CAPRAIO LBZ BRAZEN 
Dam's Dam: Live-Oak Bella


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Just wanted to say my folks raise registered American Saanens . Nice to see another Saanen breeder around-although I myself raise LaManchas ;-).


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

redneck_acres said:


> Just wanted to say my folks raise registered American Saanens . Nice to see another Saanen breeder around-although I myself raise LaManchas ;-).


Thank you! :hug: I really like Lamanchas--  ----I might get a few soon...I've been thinking about it... :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, if it wasn't that you'd have to ship them in from Idaho, i'll have a few for sale in the spring ;-).


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Their website is www.buttermilk-acres.com . If that doesn't work-try capitalizing the B and the A-but I think that's how it goes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Still not up on the genetics of the "big goats" but those appraisals in her ped are very good :greengrin:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

redneck_acres said:


> Well, if it wasn't that you'd have to ship them in from Idaho, i'll have a few for sale in the spring ;-).


I will most likely be interested!  How has "Kadisha" done in the show ring?



redneck_acres said:


> Their website is http://www.buttermilk-acres.com . If that doesn't work-try capitalizing the B and the A-but I think that's how it goes.


I've seen their website before!!! :greengrin: Gorgeous Does!!!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Kadisha placed first in her classes-I think all if I remember right. But when she went out for the champion lineup the older ones won-fair is this week-so i'm hoping she goes out and kicks butt- sadly I wont get to be there to see how she does-but i'll be calling(my sister's going and she has a cell). Yeah, my mom's quite happy with how well her herd is doing. I keep telling her she needs to go back to LaManchas-so we can have more of them  . I like her Saanens though, even though I still find it hard to tell them all apart.


----------

